# Bornholm / Spinnfischen auf Mefo/Dorsch + Hering



## Chemtrails (22. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag #h

komme aus Bremen und bin gerade für 2 Wochen auf Bornholm,
in Snogebaek, 5km unterhalb von Nexo im Süd-Östlichsten Teil Bornholms. Ich hab in meiner Kindheit oft mit meinem Onkel
auf Aal geangelt, oder auch mal einen Besuch beim FoPu gemacht,
dennoch hab ich nicht viel Ahnung.

Der Wind kommt mit ca 5km/h (schwache Brise) aus Osten,
was das Angeln an meinem "Hausstrand" ziemlich unmöglich macht.

als Ausrüstung habe ich eine Exori Sea Trout Rute mit 15-45g Wg
als Rolle eine Dega Phantom 640F, frisch bespuhlt mit 270m
13er PowerPro
einen Haufen verschiedene MeFo-Blinker und ein Heringsvorfach


http://img38.*ih.us/img38/8061/equipmentq.th.jpg

nun stellt sich die Frage, wohin genau? |kopfkrat
http://img515.*ih.us/img515/1499/wohingenau.th.jpg

Links vom Steg aus versuchen Parallel zum Ufer zu fischen,
wobei der Wind schon recht stark weht und ich "nur" -21g Blinker
dabei habe. 
http://img829.*ih.us/img829/9418/linkskb.th.jpg


oder denn doch lieber mit dem Auto die Küste runter, bis ich
wieder Rückenwind habe?
http://img803.*ih.us/img803/9955/rechtsdg.th.jpg

hab ich das richtig verstanden das man mit Rückenwind angelt,
 da es mit gegenwind nur mit "schereren Geschossen" möglich ist,
 oder hat das andere Gründe?

wenn's nur um's auswerfen geht, würde ich mein Glück erstmal
vom Steg parallel zum Ufer versuchen.

#c

vielen dank schonmal, ich muss mal eben mit den Hunden raus |rolleyes

edit: hab keine Watthose, falls unverzichtbar, kauf ich eine....^^


----------



## Tomasz (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bornholm / Spinnfischen auf Mefo/Dorsch + Hering*

Urlaub müsste man haben|rolleyes!!!
Bin gerade am Sonntag aus Bornholm zurück gekommen. Ich war auch in Snogebaek untergebracht und war ein paar mal angeln. Die Fänge waren durchwachsen, aber eigentlich ging immer was. Es gab Hornhechte (eigentlich überall, sonst einfach suchen), Dorsche und Plattfische (Molen und Steinufer im gesamten Bereich von Nordwest bis Nordost, wobei Dorsche oft erst gegen Einbruch der Dunkelheit beissen und die Platten noch vom Laichgeschäft ausgezerrt sind). Auch Hering steht vereinzelt an der Küste (z.B. Hafenmole von _Nexø_). Am besten ist es natürlich mit der Wathose, aber auch ohne diese ist es möglich seinen Fisch zu fangen. Am Hafen von Snogebaek bin ich zwar nicht gewesen, aber eigentlich sollte es dort mit Blinkern (21g sind OK) von der Mole auf Hornhecht funktionieren. Eventuell auch mit Fetzen von Hering oder Hornhecht, bzw. Rindfleisch und Wasserkugel oder Pose. Die Hornhechte stehen nicht allzu tief. An der Südküste waren sie jedenfalls schon voll da. Meerforellen gehen jetzt mit dem sich erwärmermenden Wassers eher abends oder morgens an den Haken.
In _Nexø_ gibt es sonst auch noch einen Steinbruchsee zwischen Straße und Küste der regelmäßig mit Forellen besetzt wird. Dafür brauchst Du eine gesonderte Karte. Fürs Küstenangeln reicht der "normale Angelschein".
Deine Ausrüstung ist soweit OK. Sonst kannst Du Dir in _Nexø_ am Hafen oder in _Rø_nne  in einem Sportgeschäft etwas dazu kaufen und wirst dabei noch super beraten. Leider sitze ich jetzt im Büro und muss schindern. Deshalb werde ich heute abend oder morgen erst mehr dazu schreiben.
Übrigens habe ich diesmal am Strand von Bornholm den Fang meines Lebens machen können, der wohl kaum noch zu toppen sein wird. Aber dazu nächste Woche mehr in einem gesonderten Bericht:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bornholm / Spinnfischen auf Mefo/Dorsch + Hering*

Die Arbeit ist für heute geschafft und ich träume wieder von Bornholm|rolleyes.
Eigentlich ist auflandiger Wind nicht das Schlechteste, da Futter an den Ufersaum gespült wird und damit der Fisch ufernah kommt. Doch so wie es auf Deinen Fotos aussieht, wird wohl tatsächlich das Werfen schwierig und Du wirst viel Grünzeug am Haken haben. Aber der Wind soll ja die nächsten Tage abnehmen. Dann kannst Du es von der Hafenmole in Snogebaek auf Hornhecht versuchen. Am Besten kurz bevor der eigentliche Hafen anfängt und ruhig in beide Richtungen werfen. Silberne und bronzene Blinker sind dafür neben Naturködern (schmale Fischfetzen oder Rindfleisch oder Rekker) an der Pose am Besten geeignet. Ohne Wathose kannst Du aber auch den Weg "Odden" zum Strand runter und dann dort von den Steinen etwas weiter rechts werfen. Da gibt es auch Hornhechte, die besonders bei Sonne in 1,5 bis 2,5m tiefem Wasser beissen. Die Horhechte sind aber gerade mit dem Laichen beschäftigt, da hilft es dann den Blinker zwischendurch abtaumeln zu lassen um sie doch zum Biss zu überreden. Bei vielen Fehlbissen einfach einen Wirbel zwischen Haken und Blinker schalten oder diese Seide, die Du im Angelladen bekommst und wo sich der Hornhecht mit seinen Zähnen vefängt.
An dem Steinriff stehen oft auch Meerforellen, aber dafür ist es fast schon zu warm und damit etwas spät. Dann eher die Morgen- oder Abendstunden nutzen. Der Abend ist auch gut für Hering von der kleinen linken Hafenmole in Roenne (wenn Du auch an die anderen Molen rankommst, dann kannst Du es dort auch ruhig probieren). 
Oder etwas weiter am Parkplatz des Svenskehavnsvej zwischen Nexoe und Arsdale. Dort kann man in den späten Abendstunden kleine Dorsche fangen. Am besten sind dann dunklere Blinker (bronze oder schwarz/rot, rot/grün). 
Der Steinbruchsee von dem ich geschrieben hatte ist auf dem Weg dorthin rechts. 
http://www.nexocamp.dk/fiske_d.htm
Wenn Du abends im Norden unterwegs bist kannst Du auch nach Vang fahren und es abends dort im Hafen auf Dorsch probieren. 
Der Hafen von Hammershus ist wohl gerade gesperrt, da dort gebaut wird. 
Solltest Du Dir eine Wathose zulegen, kann ich Dir nochmehr Tips zu Riffen geben, auf denen Du weit rauswaten und dort viele Hornhecht und eventuell ma eine Meerforelle erbeuten kannst.
Hier noch die besagten Angelgeschäfte:
http://www.din-fangst.dk/?Om_butikken in Ronne oder 
Check Point Marine    Sdr Hammer 6 in 3730 Nexø,

Melde Dich mal, wie es so läuft.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Chemtrails (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bornholm / Spinnfischen auf Mefo/Dorsch + Hering*

Da ich nur eine Leihrute von meinem Onkel habe, und Zuhause in der Weser anfangen möchte zu Blinkern, habe ich mich dazu entschieden erstmal eine Rute anstatt für die verbleibenden ~9 Tage eine Watthose zu kaufen.

Habe gestern einen Angler beim Hundespaziergang  getroffen, er ist schon seit 20 Jahren im Bornholm-Fieber
Der nette Herr meinte, das er erst ab Montag angeln geht, dann lässt der  Wind nach und kommt dann aus Westen, er nimmt mich gerne mit auf ne Tour 

War gestern in Ronne am Hafen eine kleine Runde angeln, ein Hornhecht  konnte sich im Flug befreien, sonst nur ein paar Nachläufer gehabt, die  Stelle hat mir der sehr nette Verkäufer von SportDres empfohlen, dort  hat er in seiner Jugend seine erste MeFo gelandet 
Ich hatte auf einen 21g Blinker einen ca 12cm Hornhecht.... zum Glück  ließ sich der Haken gut entfernen und er konnte fröhlich weiter  schwimmen.

Zur Mittagszeit beißen die Hornhechte im Snoegebaeker Haven wie  bekloppt, das Wasser war heute so klar, das man weit raus bis auf den  Grund schauen konnte.

Eben den ersten Hornhecht (~60cm) gebraten, das Fleisch is wirklich lecker und fest. Leider sehr viele Gräten.... |rolleyes

Die Frau von dem Angler meinte, das Hornhechte ausschließlich für ihren Hund gekocht werden #c

Gleich gehts nach Nexo in den Hafen, hoffe ich lande mal was ordentliches 

melde mich sobald die Angel richtig krumm war :m


----------



## Tomasz (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bornholm / Spinnfischen auf Mefo/Dorsch + Hering*

Ich gratuliere zu den ersten Erfolgen:m. 
Der 12cm lange Hornhecht könnte bei genauem Hinsehen vielleicht auch ein großer Tobiasfisch (auch Sandaal genannt) gewesen sein. Die Tobiasfische schmecken fritiert übrigens sehr lecker und die kleinen weichen Gräten kann man dann getrost mitessen. 
Man kann die Tobiasfische mit einem Heringsvorfach auch gezielt beangeln und wenn man einen Schwarm gefunden hat, eine Mahlzeit davon fangen und hat noch dazu ausgezeichnete Frischköder zum Angeln.
Hier mal zwei Fotos vom Tobiasfisch, der einem kleinen Hornhecht schon etwas ähnlich sehen kann.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[IMG]http://img823.*ih.us/img823/2761/tobiasfisch2.jpghttp://img823.*ih.us/img823/2761/tobiasfisch2.jpg

http://img825.*ih.us/img825/3296/tobiasfisch.jpg

Hornhechte selbst sind eigentlich auch gut für die Küche. Gebraten werden sie zur Zeit entang der Ostseeküste auch in Restaurants angeboten und geräuchert sind sie auch ganz ausgezeichnet. Zudem gibt es einige Leute, die es prima finden, dass sie grüne Gräten haben. Da fällt es leicht diese aus dem Fisch zu entfernen, da man sie auf den ersten Blick sehen kann. Nur nicht vorher Petersilie oder Dill drauftun, wie letztens unsere Oma. Da kann man die Gräten von den Kräutern nicht mehr unterscheiden.
Man muss schon sehr mit Meerforellen u.a. Lachs verwöhnt sein, um die Hornhechte an den Hund zu verfüttern. 

Viel Erfolg weiterhin. Heute und morgen müsste eigentlich noch was gehen. Dann wird es wohl wieder windiger und auch die Sonne macht sich rar.

Grüße nach Bornholm

Tomasz


----------



## Charliechicken (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bornholm / Spinnfischen auf Mefo/Dorsch + Hering*

Tomasz, wo bleibt Dein Wahnsinnsfang ? Ich überleg schon ob er 2 Beine oder Flossen hat ? :vik:

Viel Erfolg noch für die Jungs in Bornholm. |wavey:

Gruß, Charlie


----------



## Chemtrails (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bornholm / Spinnfischen auf Mefo/Dorsch + Hering*

die nächsten 2-3 Tage werde ich 40km fahren um mal ne Meerforelle zu fangen..... :m

hier mal n aktueller Hornie

http://img208.*ih.us/img208/3791/gedc0551m.jpg

Ich meld mich :vik:

ps: hattest höchstwahrscheinlich recht, das der kleine ein Tobiasfisch war,
da kleine Hornies noch keinen Schnabel gebildet haben, könnte es aber auch ein Baby Hornie gewesen sein


----------



## Tomasz (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bornholm / Spinnfischen auf Mefo/Dorsch + Hering*



Charliechicken schrieb:


> Tomasz, wo bleibt Dein Wahnsinnsfang ? Ich überleg schon ob er 2 Beine oder Flossen hat ? :vik:
> 
> Viel Erfolg noch für die Jungs in Bornholm. |wavey:
> 
> Gruß, Charlie



Viel Arbeit und eine fette Rachenentzündung haben mich fest im Griff. Aber die Fotos von der geknackten Metermarke sind ganz gut geworden und wenn ich nächste Woche Luft habe folgt der Bericht. Im Kopf spielen sich die Bilder von dem Ausnahmefang aber immer wieder ab und ich zehre noch davon. Ich habe aber lange auf die Metermarke hingearbeitet.
Übrigens Glückwunsch auch zu Euren Erfolgen. Habt ihr den Lachs gezielt beim Schleppen gefangen oder ist der gar auf Pilker eingestiegen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bornholm / Spinnfischen auf Mefo/Dorsch + Hering*



Chemtrails schrieb:


> die nächsten 2-3 Tage werde ich 40km fahren um mal ne Meerforelle zu fangen..... :m
> ...



Dann drücke ich mal ganz fest die Daumen#6. 
Im Norden Bornholms werden über tieferem Wasser ja immer noch Meerforellen in der Abenddämmerung gefangen. Wenns es dann "nur" ein Dorsch ist, kannst Du sicher auch gut damit leben. Hoffentlich findest Du eine windgeschützte Ecke. Der Wetterericht klingt momentan nicht so berauschend|kopfkrat.

Knæk og bræk!                                                                                                                                *

Tomasz*


----------



## Charliechicken (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bornholm / Spinnfischen auf Mefo/Dorsch + Hering*

Na dann mal gute Genesung !#6 Der Lachs ist unter Land auf nen Speed Pilker eingestiegen und hing zum Glück an einem Singlehook bombenfest ! Hat ordentlich Schnur genommen und ist ein paarmal aus dem Wasser gesprungen, einfach nur genial . 

Glück Auf, Charlie


----------



## digital-kris (18. August 2012)

*AW: Bornholm / Spinnfischen auf Mefo/Dorsch + Hering*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Viel Arbeit und eine fette Rachenentzündung haben mich fest im Griff. Aber die Fotos von der geknackten Metermarke sind ganz gut geworden und wenn ich nächste Woche Luft habe folgt der Bericht. Im Kopf spielen sich die Bilder von dem Ausnahmefang aber immer wieder ab und ich zehre noch davon. Ich habe aber lange auf die Metermarke hingearbeitet.
> Übrigens Glückwunsch auch zu Euren Erfolgen. Habt ihr den Lachs gezielt beim Schleppen gefangen oder ist der gar auf Pilker eingestiegen?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Bin auch neugierig, was war das denn jetzt? Wir waren auch mal in Snogebaek zusammen fischen, vor zwei oder drei Jahren. War im Mai auch eine Woche oben, ohne nennenwerten Erfolg (den Rutenbruch mal nicht mitgerechnet). Fahre im Oktober nochmal für eine Woche und werde auf dem Riff hoffentlich auch ein bisschen Mefos jagen können.


----------

